# Help choosing a new lense for my Sony A300



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi guys,

Looking for a new lense for my A300 DSLR, but im not fully up on the terminology and spec that i should be looking for if anyone can help?

The main reason I want it is to get better close ups of my fish and corals as my current 18-55 (or might be 70) just doesnt cut it, so im guessing ill be wanting a macro lense but there are many variations and numbers that just confuse me. Ill be up against moving fish/corals in the flow and bright flourescent lighting so would need to perform well in these circumstances.

Ive not got the biggest budget so cant really afford an all singing jobbie but have up to £200 to spend so i understand that quality will be reflected by the price.

Having a quick look at the Sony fit lenses on Jessops i have come across this particular lense:

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/...6886/show.html

Would that do what im after or should i look for a better one?

Also on a bit of a side note, the telephoto lenses which are say 70-300mm, are these really used for larger landscape shots where you want to zoom in on something in the distance?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Your link doesn't work mate, is it the 30mm macro?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh sorry but yeah it's the 30mm f2.8 lens.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

.,... which won't help you get closer but it would focus closer. 

the mm numbers specify how much closer to you an object appears; with a 17mm you'll get a lot of landscape in, a 50mm shows approximately one eye, a 200mm gets you into the action.
But the focus distance is more interesting. I have a 50mm macro, with a minimum focus distance that's around 5cm away from the end of the lens hood. That's pretty damned close.
For butterflies and such, the 100-300 I have is pretty good, as it focuses at 1.8m and that's enough to make a butterfly fill half the picture. 

£200 isn't much, to be honest. If you can get right up close to a tank, then maybe a 35 or 50mm would cut it, but even then I'd consider it a stopgap over a 50 or 70mm. A Sigma 50mm / macro would be aroudn £270 and a 70 another £100 over that. However, I'd suggest testing 30mm on your present lens before investing something you've essentially already got covered.

- Bret


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Well at that price buy the Sony 30 as you have no other options!

As Brett says it will allow you to focus closer and it will do 1:1 macro but you have to be an inch away, although you will be limited by the glass on the tank. I have the 30 it's very light, insanely sharp at macro distances but not a good macro lens as you need to get so close to subject.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, has helped a lot but I think I need to do some more reading and saving as there's no point buying something that I'll not be happy with.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

This is as close as I can get with my 18-70mm lens, I'm guessing a 30mm prime wouldn't see me much closer? I'd defo need to look at a 50 or 60mm prime?


Duncan head close up by Pandy100, on Flickr


Zoa frag close up by Pandy100, on Flickr


Zoa frag close up by Pandy100, on Flickr

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

A 30mm prime will get you an inch away from the subject so massively closer than that above. Only concern is that the glass is in the way so this may impact you more, so a telephoto macro may be better. Have you looked at old minolta glass? Can be had for a song!

Heres close from a 30mm macro!


Just Bee by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Got you, I think. It would be ok if i could physically put the camera in the water but because the glass is there id only get detail and focus on something near the glass on the other side?

Those shots were taken with the camera around 6 inches away from the glass, if not a bit furtheraway, at 70mm, as any closer and the lens wouldn't focus anywhere near close.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes that's right.

Also consider tamron 90mm macro.


----------

